# Showing Off. :)



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are the newest in the flock at Dreamcatchers. The first two pearls are from a "borrowed" hen belonging to a friend of mine and my show boy Rook.
They were born around May 5th and are about 5 and a half weeks old.

Megan and Lil Sis...










Megan - doing her big show girl impression.










Lil Sis just learning to pearch










The next three are the babies that were rescued from being cooked by the Texas heat when we lost the airconditioner in the aviary. As you can see, the third baby is doing well! The older two were born on May 20 and May 22 and the littlest was born May 28th. The two older ones are White faced Cinnamon split pied. They both have the funniest white "hats" - not just a tic mark but the whole back of their heads are white. The one baby's white extends down the back of his or her neck giving her a skunk stripe.. LOL.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

just beautiful birdies.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous babies!!! I especially love Lil Sis, such a beautiful yellow pearl pattern


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you. 

Here are a couple more of the little ones.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're all gorgeous! Look at Tasha's little fuzzy with its butt stuck out!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Super adorable! I love WF cinnamons


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

And finally, the normal split pied named Baby who Srtiels helped me save from sour crop. AND last but not least my very first DYC baby - who also has the unusual spots in a full ring around her collar. Both these were in the show box for the first time today.

Baby









DYC


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks all. Hehe, I got a little camera happy today.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh, Baby and the DYC are full siblings. There were five in the clutch, two DYC, two normal split pied and a pearl. Both DYC have the spots but the normals do not.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well now they are gorgeous!!! So many babies...think I'm having a cuteness overload!!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The dyc is gorgeous! I love the necklace!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

absolutely adorable!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're even prettier in person.  you guys should see all the birds that she doesn't post pictures of!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

theyre beautiful babies.Congrats X x


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Bailey.  My flock groweth. LOL.


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

What beautiful chicks ! So glad all ok after your mishap.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

So jealous of bjknight. Wished I lived closer so that I could visit. Babies are real cute.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are all adorable


----------



## Pidge (May 30, 2012)

The pearls are stunning! I bet your very proud


----------

